# Its meant to be Xmas...



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

So WTF do we need to have Eastenders on what seems like every god damn day.
Can we not have a week off from the endless drivel and crap that is this show.

Pls...for the love of god, cancel this now..


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

With you on this one. Hate it with a passion and don't use the word hate often.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

And another think, why didnt that tram wipe out Coronation street


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> So WTF do we need to have Eastenders on what seems like every god damn day.


Isn't it on every bloody day anyway? Seems to be... Mind you, now we get bloody one hour specials. [smiley=bomb.gif]

AND WORSE - now it's in fucking high definition!!  Enjoy some linguistically-impaired cockney misery in 1080p. For fucks sake what is the point of that? Enjoy the brown and grey in high definition.



davelincs said:


> And another think, why didnt that tram wipe out Coronation street


I know. If I was script writing that one it'd be a train carrying a nuclear bomb, and not a HINT of Steven Segal anywhere! The whole street and their whippets would be toast! :lol:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

at least it's upbeat. :lol:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

who watches eastenders?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

BLinky said:


> who watches eastenders?


Or any soap for that matter :lol:


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Luckily enough my house is a soap free zone. The wife doesn't watch any of the crap, Actually she must be right when she says she is one in a million


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> So WTF do we need to have Eastenders on what seems like every god damn day.
> Can we not have a week off from the endless drivel and crap that is this show.
> 
> Pls...for the love of god, cancel this now..


You want to upgrade your telly. On ours we've got a channel selector :roll:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

i don't mind mega sifi soaps ^^


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

yep,, get the remote,,, and try ch 85... see what is really happening in the world...


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

fut1a said:


> Luckily enough my house is a soap free zone. The wife doesn't watch any of the crap, Actually she must be right when she says she is one in a million


hmm... quick calculation... [smiley=book2.gif] 
Oh GREAT :x There are 30 women in Britain that don't watch that crap!

:lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Actually to be picky , it's supposed to be Christmas . That's the whole problem crossing Christ out of Christmas.


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

fut1a said:


> Luckily enough my house is a soap free zone. The wife doesn't watch any of the crap, Actually she must be right when she says she is one in a million


Mine doesn't either yay. I wonder if the samaritans produce eastenders to drum up business :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If you want good news in Eastenders then don't watch New Years Eve or New Years day.

Apparently it's been edited down due to it being to harrowing. Seriously


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

What, do you really expect the target audience to be able to entertain themselves over Christmas?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ScoobyTT said:


> Oh GREAT :x There are 30 women in Britain that don't watch that crap!
> 
> :lol:


I must be Nr. 31. I don't even own a television 8)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Oh GREAT :x There are 30 women in Britain that don't watch that crap!
> ...


never mind,, when you sell your car you can buy a big new one,, or maybe two, with what you get for it !!!! :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

roddy said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ScoobyTT said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Think I'd raher spend the money on holidays


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

scoTTy said:


> If you want good news in Eastenders then don't watch New Years Eve or New Years day.
> Apparently it's been edited down due to it being too harrowing. Seriously


Well that sounds just perfect for the "light entertainment" evening slot, doesn't it? Does the Radio Times come with a family pack of commemorative razor blades? :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Oh GREAT :x There are 30 women in Britain that don't watch that crap!
> ...


dont look a day over 26 hun honest


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

gazzer1964 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ScoobyTT said:
> ...


That's my car that does it :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

hmmm what can a guy say but love the curves....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Me too, from day 1 I've seen her


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Me too, from day 1 I've seen her


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

must be good looking to respond twice........posting any pics of the bodywork by any chance??? pm's pics work well lol


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just come to EvenTT11 to see her in the flesh :wink:


----------

